# Honeycomb on HP Touchpad? [EXPOSED]



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

THIS IS NOT REALLY HONEYCOMB.

This is the Chomper Android ipk with a HONEYCOMB LAUNCHER.

The Launcher can be downloaded here:
http://syndicateapps.com/main/Honeycomb_Releases_files/Honeycomb_Launcher_Rebuild.apk

I am in the process of building a system.img file that CLOSELY RESEMBLES Honeycomb. The intention of the video was to excite people and let them see what is possible. For those of you who said that this is NOT Honeycomb, you were correct. Congratulations. For those of you who got violent, get help.

My build will be available soon. I will laugh when the nay sayers download it.

Cheers!


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

rev shared it with me and it works. freaking brilliant.


----------



## -Jason8- (Sep 13, 2011)

How do I install this?


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

|Jason8| said:


> How do I install this?


Link sent


----------



## -Jason8- (Sep 13, 2011)

ReverendKJR said:


> Link sent


Awesome! Thanks! Installing it now, will post back!


----------



## jstafford1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I would like to try this out as well if possible.

LLR00717


----------



## mrtrulino (Oct 4, 2011)

Can I get a download link as well, please?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats. 

Alpha? Beta? How usable is it?


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

Link link link!!! Come on i so want to get in on this!


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

same here if possible!


----------



## jmelz13 (Oct 7, 2011)

please send me a link as well!


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't forget to "thank" the reverend.


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

looks slow and it looks like there was some screen tearing


----------



## JesusFreak316 (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks like a custom launcher on the chroid build personally. I've never seen honeycomb using the gingerbread swipe to unlock and that's not how the honeycomb app drawer works.


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

Id like to try it as well.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Rev can I haz link to try ;-)


----------



## PingEnvy (Aug 29, 2011)

Would love a link too...just PM'd you.


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

I pm'd him too lol. I was kind of weary ab joining another community. But I AM GOING TOO! I know off topic. carry on. =)


----------



## cake (Aug 29, 2011)

I would like a link to this please. I'm going to PM you right now.


----------



## icy56 (Oct 3, 2011)

can I get a link too plez


----------



## chsm (Oct 7, 2011)

Link please


----------



## -Jason8- (Sep 13, 2011)

JesusFreak316 said:


> Looks like a custom launcher on the chroid build personally. I've never seen honeycomb using the gingerbread swipe to unlock and that's not how the honeycomb app drawer works.


http://www.tracyandmatt.co.uk/blogs/index.php/secret-gingerbread-hidden-under-honeycom

If the DPI isn't set properly, a lot of the Gingerbread elements come out. He said in his PM with the link that he's working on editing the build.prop to a valid DPI that doesn't make it boot loop. >_<


----------



## anonymoose (Jul 17, 2011)

would love to try this


----------



## HaiKaiDo (Aug 24, 2011)

besides the lack of information on this, and the fact that it seems like a scammy advertisement to join some other forums....does anyone also notice the space on the bottom between the menu bar at the bottom and the edge of the screen? You can see about a millimeter of background. This doesnt happen on real honeycomb tablets. Smells fishy to me.


----------



## cake (Aug 29, 2011)

HaiKaiDo said:


> besides the lack of information on this, and the fact that it seems like a scammy advertisement to join some other forums....does anyone also notice the space on the bottom between the menu bar at the bottom and the edge of the screen? You can see about a millimeter of background. This doesnt happen on real honeycomb tablets. Smells fishy to me.


Maybe because it's not a real honeycomb tablet? HP Touchpads 99% come preinstalled with WebOS.


----------



## HaiKaiDo (Aug 24, 2011)

no. I had honeycomb on my nook color. Didnt do that


----------



## miles16 (Oct 7, 2011)

I will like to have the link if possible


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

cake said:


> Maybe because it's not a real honeycomb tablet? HP Touchpads 99% come preinstalled with WebOS.


Wow, I think we have a regular einstein on Rootzwiki. Can you please explain the theory of relativity to me please professor?


----------



## AchillesPDX (Sep 25, 2011)

I wanna get in on this too... Why the secrecy?


----------



## rydeordie99 (Oct 7, 2011)

Would really love to test this out too. Please


----------



## JesusFreak316 (Sep 8, 2011)

"|Jason8| said:


> http://www.tracyandmatt.co.uk/blogs/index.php/secret-gingerbread-hidden-under-honeycom
> 
> If the DPI isn't set properly, a lot of the Gingerbread elements come out. He said in his PM with the link that he's working on editing the build.prop to a valid DPI that doesn't make it boot loop. >_<


That's true. Still doesnt explain the different app selection though. I do want it to be true but am rather jaded through years on XDA. The big thing I found odd is that he called it "Honeycomb ... ?" If it's his build why would there be any question to its authenticity? Guess I'd have to try it myself to believe it.


----------



## droidyman (Sep 23, 2011)

I would love to install this build. Can you send the link please?


----------



## Rtist69 (Oct 7, 2011)

Wish I could get a link also


----------



## jstafford1 (Aug 26, 2011)

2hrs later, no replies.....scammy.

LLR00717


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

JesusFreak316 said:


> Looks like a custom launcher on the chroid build personally. I've never seen honeycomb using the gingerbread swipe to unlock and that's not how the honeycomb app drawer works.





|Jason8| said:


> http://www.tracyandmatt.co.uk/blogs/index.php/secret-gingerbread-hidden-under-honeycom
> 
> If the DPI isn't set properly, a lot of the Gingerbread elements come out. He said in his PM with the link that he's working on editing the build.prop to a valid DPI that doesn't make it boot loop. >_<


Just a guess.... Install Chomper, then change the dpi in the build.prop file to alter the appearance.

Bear in mind Chomper installs a custom kernel so might mess with your OC kernel.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

jstafford1 said:


> 2hrs later, no replies.....scammy.
> 
> LLR00717


so uh, the OP MUST be online at all times to reply to your request? I didn't know you were so important in the intarwebz.


----------



## shadow100588 (Oct 7, 2011)

Id love a link to try this out if you'd be so kind sir


----------



## snowwhitie (Oct 7, 2011)

Would love to try this on one of my many Touchpad!. Thanks in advance. 
email: [email protected] if needed or email here


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

WTF is up with this PM BS?

just post a link...

besides that it isn't HC.
I seriously hope there's no akasKriller BS going on.


----------



## jaju123 (Aug 24, 2011)

This isn't honeycomb... Just look at the widget drawer... It's gingerbread. Thought people here were educated.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

jaju123 said:


> This isn't honeycomb... Just look at the widget drawer... It's gingerbread. Thought people here were educated.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


just look at the join dates...
and even one person put their email up...
tisk tisk

don't forget the firesale has brought a lot of new people that don't know the way of the way.
xD


----------



## imutau (Oct 7, 2011)

can I get a link to this also?

Thanks


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I will post more details and a link in 12 hours.

Some of us have jobs... and sleep.... sometimes...


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

Quote Originally Posted by jaju123 View Post
This isn't honeycomb... Just look at the widget drawer... It's gingerbread. Thought people here were educated.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk
j



HaiKaiDo said:


> besides the lack of information on this, and the fact that it seems like a scammy advertisement to join some other forums....does anyone also notice the space on the bottom between the menu bar at the bottom and the edge of the screen? You can see about a millimeter of background. This doesnt happen on real honeycomb tablets. Smells fishy to me.


agree...looks NOTHING like the honeycomb I am running on my vpad10 tablet...

please press apps/settings...

then we can judge for ourselves if its honeycomb...

show us about tablet in settings, then we can judge for ourselves if its honeycomb...

show us build number/kernel version/android version in about tablets, then we can judge for ourselves if its honeycomb...

then connect to the market and download an app..............


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

i bet the version is 3.1.4.5.


there is no need to judge for ourselves b/c it is NOT honeycomb.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Please don't mislead people. 
This is not Honeycomb, it is just a Honeycomb-like launcher.


----------



## HerpDerp (Aug 24, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> Please don't mislead people.
> This is not Honeycomb, it is just a Honeycomb-like launcher.


Hence why he put the question mark in the title 

I'd like a link.


----------



## evil-doer (Sep 21, 2011)

HerpDerp said:


> Hence why he put the question mark in the title
> 
> I'd like a link.


theres no question mark on the youtube video. its written as honeycomb on the touchpad, its pure lies.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

evil-doer said:


> theres no question mark on the youtube video. its written as honeycomb on the touchpad, its pure lies.


There is a question mark in the title of the video on youtube.


----------



## evil-doer (Sep 21, 2011)

ReverendKJR said:


> There is a question mark in the title of the video on youtube.


there is NOW because you changed it, mr troll


----------



## Tomen8r (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Rev! You rock!!


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

aw man, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

mputtr said:


> aw man, it was fun while it lasted.


Yes, but it was getting out of hand. I didn't want to do any permanent damage. I heard three people jumped out of their bedroom windows after watching my video. One guy actually gutted a live cat and wore the skin as underwear because he thought I was a troll.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

well, it' was for good fun not for crazy people to start sacrificing virgins for HC on TP


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

mputtr said:


> well, it' was for good fun not for crazy people to start sacrificing virgins for HC on TP


All virgins being prepared for sacrifice should see me first. I can save them.


----------



## nobi125 (Oct 7, 2011)

Got it working on mine. Despite not being very functional, it's fun to play with :grin2:


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

nobi125 said:


> Got it working on mine. Despite not being very functional, it's fun to play with :grin2:


Presumably this suffers from the same issue of clocking the Touchpad back to 1.2ghz and making it impossible to overclock again? Seems like a high cost for a curiosity when we're so close to the CM port.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

situbusitgooddog said:


> Presumably this suffers from the same issue of clocking the Touchpad back to 1.2ghz and making it impossible to overclock again? Seems like a high cost for a curiosity when we're so close to the CM port.


Actually, using preware, you just reload the stock palm kernel, then reload govnah and whatever custom kernel, and you may overclock again.


----------



## tezray (Aug 24, 2011)

Have you given it more space to install apps? Cm build could be months away then as they said dropped and start working on ics so we may never see it as thats a couple months away for source or could be next weekend realease who knows.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## droidyman (Sep 23, 2011)

You can use this link for instructions on how to expand the storage space for this build: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...on-HP-Touchpad&p=144986&viewfull=1#post144986


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

tezray said:


> Have you given it more space to install apps? Cm build could be months away then as they said dropped and start working on ics so we may never see it as thats a couple months away for source or could be next weekend realease who knows.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


I have made the image much bigger to give room for more apps. we are also working on mounting a fake sdcard, as well as fixing the wifi so google login will work


----------



## droidyman (Sep 23, 2011)

ReverendKJR said:


> I have made the image much bigger to give room for more apps. we are also working on mounting a fake sdcard, as well as fixing the wifi so google login will work


Have you progressed on the fake sdcard? I am also working on this and can get the sdcard partition to mount but the sdcard state does not change. The log via android information is helpful but has not helped in resolving it as the developer shipped it. I have tried converting the whole solution to a .img based concept which would involve me either figuring out the current permission problem or rooting.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

droidyman said:


> Have you progressed on the fake sdcard? I am also working on this and can get the sdcard partition to mount but the sdcard state does not change. The log via android information is helpful but has not helped in resolving it as the developer shipped it. I have tried converting the whole solution to a .img based concept which would involve me either figuring out the current permission problem or rooting.


we're still working on it


----------



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't see a point in installing this or chompers build b/c its pointless to have an android launcher that can probably only run stock apps. The whole point of getting cm7 is the app variety of android. To quote dalingrin n Bernie Mac... Nuff' said!


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

willtan said:


> I don't see a point in installing this or chompers build b/c its pointless to have an android launcher that can probably only run stock apps. The whole point of getting cm7 is the app variety of android. To quote dalingrin n Bernie Mac... Nuff' said!


why do you think it only runs stock apps? The Honeycomb launcher isn't stock, and it runs fine. I also have Netflix working. That's more than any other build that is available can offer.... right now.


----------

